# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ирины- VETER NAMERENJA >  Новинка! К Новому Году и к любому празднику.

## VETER NAMERENJA

*Пусть исполнятся все ваши желания! 
*Новинка! С пылу-жару
.
Вы верите, что мечты в Новом Году исполняются? Знаете, чтозагаданное сокровенное желание в большой и дружной компании обязательносбудется? Хотите, чтобы произошли чудеса?
 Вам сюда!

*Весело! Просто! А главное, эффективно!*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Впервые* опробовано на встрече ведущих в Ярославле.

Смотрите .....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

В комплект входят:

Текст для Нового Года
Текст для любого другого праздника
Озвучка для нового года
Озвучка для людого другого праздника
Фрагменты видео
Макет волшебной дорожки исполняющей желания

Стоимость 1200. Реквизиты в личке.

----------

мариман (21.01.2019)

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

Очень жаль, что в этом классном безобразии я не участвовала, но вот от души посмеялась))))) После такого задора, а местами и акробатических этюдов местами (поверьте, все аккуратно и без травм), желания точно сбудутся. Ребята, не пропустите этот блок мимо!!! Не пропустите, а то пожалеете. 
Ириш, ну что скажешь, МАСТЕР, он и в Африке МАСТЕР!!!

----------


## Славина

> Пусть исполнятся все ваши желания! Новинка! С пылу-жару





> Впервые опробовано на встрече ведущих в Ярославле.





> Очень жаль, что в этом классном безобразии я не участвовала, но вот от души посмеялась))))


А я участвовала и чему несказанно рада!!! :Yahoo: 

Это восторг, детский азарт и МОРЕ веселья!!! Этот момент не оставит никого равнодушно стоять в сторонке, захочется вместе со всеми также дурачиться на радужной дорожке!!! Уже включила этот и другие её моменты в свои программы!!! Пишу, а у самой сердце прыгает от радости, когда вспомню, КАК ВСЁ БЫЛО!!! Приобретайте эти новинки, вы не пожалеете ни одной минутки!!! :Aga: 

*Ирин*, спасибо тебе за твой труд и талант!!! Ты - МАСТЕР своего дела!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Аннабель

Ирочка,я еще не проводила,но уже заказала дорожку. Спасибо тебе огромное!!! Классный,веселый позитивный момент .на который пойдут абсолютно все,в чем я уверена на 100% . ну и как первая,прошедшая по дорожке, верю,что все напрыгала,накрутила и настояла,обязательно сбудется.

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Хотите, чтобы произошли чудеса?
>  Вам сюда!


Пишу и сердце прыгает от радости! АФИГЕННАЯ вещь! Берите - не пожалеете! Драв, позитив и море радости! Мы как дети малые скакали по этой дорожке! Воистину - всё гениальное - просто! А эта "Радужная дорожка" просто ГЕНИАЛЬНА!!!

----------


## ирена74

> Пишу и сердце прыгает от радости! АФИГЕННАЯ вещь! Берите - не пожалеете! Драв, позитив и море радости! Мы как дети малые скакали по этой дорожке! Воистину - всё гениальное - просто!


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:  Поддерживаю, подпрыгиваю и 100% беру в работу!!! Ириш, спасибо огромное!

----------


## dy_mila

Вещь действительно классная!!! Море детского восторга в исполнении взрослых!!!!! В работу обязательно беру. Ирочка, спасибо тебе и ниизкий поклон !!!! :Tender:

----------


## Марина Миг

Это ОЧЕНЬ классный блок! Я даже дважды в нем поучаствовала!  :Taunt:  В нем есть все: и лирика, и волшебство, и азарт, и просто безудержное веселье!
Ира, спасибо тебе за него огромное!!! С удовольствием беру себе в работу!

----------


## Svetlanachuk

АААААААААА! Это классно!!!!!!!  :Yahoo:  Ирин, супер!!!!! Спасибо огромное!!!!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## natnice

Вещь Очень классная!!  :Yes4:  :Yahoo: В работе обязательно буду использовать.
Ирина, спасибо за идею))

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки, я так рада, что вы все берёте в работу. Я же в первую очередь делала для вас на нашу встречу. Значит, всё было не зря.  :Yahoo:

----------


## Юляша Пензючка

Этот блок просто СКАЗКА!!!!! Ваши гости будут счастливы до щенячьего визга! Да-да, именно такие эмоции вызвала у меня радужная дорожка. Минут 15 народ будет скакать по этой дорожке и радоваться, как дети!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Юляша, спасибо!

Хочу внести уточнения по дорожке. В личку просили материал, чтобы сегодня провести. Для того, чтобы работать с этим моментом, нужно заранее подготовит дорожку. Это баннерная печать. Делают её там, где печатают рекламу. Основой является специальная баннерная ткань. Стоимость её разная. Зависит от качества основы, от вашего региона проживания. К примеру, эта дорожка мне обошлась в 1500. Недавно мне одна коллега написала, что она заказала порядка  800 р. Я давно увлекаюсь использованием этих дорожек. Служат долго.

----------


## ilarionova

Ирина, ну не могу не поблагодарить тебя ещё за одну классную задумку. Дорожку купила, счастливаяяяяяяяяяя. Представляю, как будут гости на мероприятиях дурить, в хорошем смысле этого слова. Ведь у меня уже есть наглядный пример, мы сами дурили на этой дорожке. А самое главное, что можно использовать её на всех мероприятих. Ирочка, спасибо тебе! Пусть почаще к тебе приходят такие лёгкие и классные музы.

----------


## любаша 76

Ирина! Позволь и мне присоедиться к девочкам и выразить слова благодарности за этот шедевр (не побоюсь этого слова). Дорожку уже заказала, а с твоей подачи уверена, что это будет одна из любимых мною фишек. Ведь все так просто и обалденно красиво и весело!!! Спасибо тебе огромное! Творчества и вдохновения!!!

----------


## дюймовка

Ирочка! спасибо за такую прелесть!
я как получила материал не могла дождаться когда закажу дорожку(она несомненно нужна)
я сделала её из старого надувного матраса-дальше не буду ничего говорить
некоторые детали заламинировала-чтоб не стёрлись
итак сразу в работу на свадьбу
мужики кувыркались как дети и по нескольку раз её проходили-короче фурор!
спасибкиии-мечта- дорожка для свадьбы....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*ilarionova*, 
*любаша 76*, 
*дюймовка*, 

Девочки, пусть у вас будет много-много прекрасных заказов!

----------


## elena5555

Ирина!Получила вашу дорожку и застолки. Я в восторге! Спасибо огромное! Вы просто чудо сотворили. Уверена мои гости скучать с вашими шедеврами не будут.друзья кто хочет чтобы ваши гости во время праздника получали радость от общения и в тоже время уважения друг к другу , смело приобретайте Иринин материал. уверена не пожалеете. Все просто , но классно. Ирина! Спасибо ещё раз .

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*elena5555*, 

Лена, спасибо за добрые слова!
Удачи вам!

----------

